
87% of all Smartphones are powered by Linux. Really? - ashitlerferad
https://haydenjames.io/81-percent-smartphones-powered-by-linux/
======
zerognowl
From Wikipedia:

"Android does not include the GNU C Library (it uses Bionic as an alternative
C library) and some of other components typically found in Linux distribution"
[1]

1\.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Android_(operating_system)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Android_\(operating_system\))

~~~
ashitlerferad
Also from that WiKi: "Android's kernel is based on one of the Linux kernel's
long-term support (LTS) branches. Since April 2014, Android devices mainly use
versions 3.4, 3.10 or 3.18 of the Linux kernel. The specific kernel version
depends on the actual Android device and its hardware platform; Android has
used various kernel versions since the version 2.6.25 that was used in Android
1.0."

------
informatimago
And since iPhones are powered by Mach\BSD, 99% of all Smartphones are powered
by UNIX! :-)

